# We can now THANK the Rider FOR A TIP !!!



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Just noticed this yesterday, not sure how long it's been active


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

cheap assholes are lucky I dont demand a tip OR ELSE type shit after every ride.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Just noticed this yesterday, not sure how long it's been active
> View attachment 385754


Is this Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Been available for a few weeks, at least in my market.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nope not here yet...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I got this right before I stopped driving. I went back to the last month of generous passengers and said thanks.

This is one of the best features on Uber if they keep it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Isn’t the tip the rider’s way of saying “thanks”? The app should have a “you’re welcome“ button.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The only time I was able to send a thank you was yesterday.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

had that for 24hrs...used it twice...then it was gone. Hasn't come back yet; I'd use it for each tip.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

forqalso said:


> Isn't the tip the rider's way of saying "thanks"? The app should have a "you're welcome" button.


If someone gives me $5+ I say thanks. It's rare that someone gives me $10 and I "earned" it unless the ride was 1 hour or more. Tipping is "pay what you want" on rideshare and I'm OK with that. I don't particularly believe in tipping but otherwise rideshare isn't worth it at these rates. So, "thanks".


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> If someone gives me $5+ I say thanks. It's rare that someone gives me $10 and I "earned" it unless the ride was 1 hour or more. Tipping is "pay what you want" on rideshare and I'm OK with that. I don't particularly believe in tipping but otherwise rideshare isn't worth it at these rates. So, "thanks".


If I'm in a restaurant and I hand the server the tip, I say, "thanks". If I leave it on the table, my "thank you" is implied. If someone thanks me for my service, I say, "you're welcome."


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

forqalso said:


> If I'm in a restaurant and I hand the server the tip, I say, "thanks". If I leave it on the table, my "thank you" is implied. If someone thanks me for my service, I say, "you're welcome."


I know exactly what you mean. I do the same. Rideshare isn't exactly a restaurant in my experience.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I wonder what the passenger actually see's when they are "thanked" for a tip


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I do the same. Rideshare isn't exactly a restaurant in my experience.


I wasn't saying riding in a car was exactly the same as eating in a restaurant. The act of tipping, however is used to thank the server for their good service, in both scenarios.


----------

